
Google Visualization API - jonmc12
http://code.google.com/apis/visualization/
======
jskopek
Looks like an extension on the Google Charts API. Google Charts offers an
incredible API, and for the low cost of free, but I'm disappointed that Google
still hasn't made any inroads into offering an secure HTTPS interface.

Google actually has a secure version online that they use on internal
projects, but it's been strictly hands-off for third parties until now.

------
tptacek
There really isn't a good way to do an annotated timeline without Flash?

~~~
wmf
You could use canvas or SVG, although they're less portable than Flash.

~~~
tptacek
Flot plots vector graphs on "Internet Explorer 6/7/8, Firefox 2.x+, Safari
3.0+, Opera 9.5+ and Konqueror 4.x+." That sounds more portable than Flash to
me.

~~~
wmf
OK, canvas is less portable than Flash but canvas plus VML kludge is more
portable than Flash. Maybe Google is using Flash for the performance.

